# Leiki list...please add yours!



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

I love going to the leiki, and know that on any given day of the week, there are leiki going on around (Athens) the city. 
Sometimes Ive just stumbled across one, or seen one from a bus, but I think it would be a great resource to know where and when they all take place.
Of course, they are sometimes _more_ expensive than supermarket, but quality is often better - especially early in the day.
I usually go an hour or two before it closes, when they are dropping the prices by 50 or 75%...

Saturday - Neos kosmos - very big. Fruit, veg, flowers, fish, eggs, clothes, shoes, household, etc.
- Piraeus port - flea market and produce . (Ive not been)
- Gkyzi (behind Carrefour) Fruit veg + (Ive not been)

Monday - (north) Ymittos - medium - Fruit, veg, fish, some household.

Tuesday - Ampelokipi (st.Gerodimou) sm/m - Fruit, veg, household, flowers, linens.

Friday - Koukaki m/L - fruit, veg, eggs, fish, etc.
- Kaisariani - sm/m - Flowers, plants, fruit, veg, fish, clothes, shoes etc.
- Pagratti - medium - Fruit, veg, flowers plants, fish, etc.

:ranger:


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I used to live in Kolonaki, there the laiki is on Friday mornings, so you can add that one. That's still when it's on. 

And there is a much bigger one, one of the best I think, is on Saturday morning, in Ampelokipoi. I used to go to make the trek to that one for bigger variety.

I'm not in Athens anymore, but we have one of the best laikis in Greece up here on Saturdays


----------



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the laiki too!

There is a great one in Nea Smyrni (2 blocks down from the Plateia Agia Fotinis) on Wednesday am.


----------

